# Share Internet Windows 7 to Ubuntu 10.10



## setdrummer108 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi,

I would like to connect a desktop I have running Ubuntu to the internet through my laptop. Here is my network:

ISP MODEM<---Ethernet cable---->wireless router<~~~~wireless signal~~~>windows 7 laptop<----Ethernet cable--->desktop running Ubuntu 10.10

The desktop dual boots windows 7 and ubuntu 10.10, when I bridge the connection on my windows 7 laptop to my desktop running windows 7 it works fine. I can't seem to get my laptop to share its internet connection to ubuntu though.

thanks


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello setdrummer108,

ISP -- MODEM -- WIFI_ROUTER -- LAPTOP(win7) -- DESKTOP (Ubuntu)

_if _i have that correct, i'm wondering why you don't connect both Laptop and Desktop to router? Is there a difficultly there or are you doing something that necessitates that setup?

ISP -- MODEM -- ROUTER -- DESKTOP
!
LAPTOP

That formatting might not come out right, but you know what i mean. Let us know if that's not possible. Thanks!

Riv


----------

